# My First Gyuto



## Pashok (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello All,
I want to buy my first "Chef" knife.
After i read some reviews quality/ price/ shipping to Israel i stopped on two knives and i would like to have your help on it.
So...
The first one is Hattori HD7
http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/HDSeries.html 

210mm

The second is Korin Suisin High Carbon Steel Gyutou
http://korin.com/Suisin-High-Carbon-Steel-Gyutou 

210mm

Both of them almost the same price with shipping.
Thanks.


----------



## rdpx (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate to burst the bubble but the HD7 is showing as SOLD OUT.


----------



## Kumar (Feb 18, 2013)

On HD7 - Koki told me they expect them to be back in stock end of Feb.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2058-Which-knife-should-you-buy

could answer the questions on this link first to better help you out


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 18, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2058-Which-knife-should-you-buy
> 
> could answer the questions on this link first to better help you out



why? He's narrowed it down to a couple of knives...

I have owned a Hattori HD and like it because it is an exception to the rule that VG10 is chippy. Hattori seems to have gotten the heat treat right on this series. The geometry is very good without much belly. I had my rehandled by Dave Martell so I really can't comment on the scales or handle shape. WHile a don't think that it is the value buy that a Carbonext is, I believe that this knife is still a great performer for the money.


----------



## Eric (Feb 18, 2013)

Check out the yoshikane gyutos that are on sale at maxims site. They are a great deal IMO


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 18, 2013)

my bad then


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 18, 2013)

rdpx said:


> I hate to burst the bubble but the HD7 is showing as SOLD OUT.



Guess He'll have to get a 240mm


----------



## chuck239 (Feb 18, 2013)

Franzb69,

There is nothing to be sorry for. I think filling out the link you put is a great idea. The 2 knives he linked from the original page are VERY different knives. Personally I think in that price range there are better knives then each of those. Carbon and stainless...

Pashok, are you completely set on one of those 2 knives? I would fill out the questionnaire and see what we can come up with for you.

-Chuck


----------



## Pashok (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Chuck,
Honestly this is my first "Pro" knife.
I want to buy a Chef knife to work with in my kitchen.
I saw that the stainless i better than carbon and need less care. but my budget is about 130$-150$ including shipping to Israel.
So i am open to suggestions and would like to see some other knives.


What type of knife(s) do you think you want?
 Chef 

Why is it being purchased? What, if anything, are you replacing?
Not Replacing just buying new one / First one

What do you like and dislike about these qualities of your knives already?
Aesthetics-not so important
Edge Quality/Retention-not so sure about it
Ease of Use-not so sure about it
Comfort-not so sure about it

What grip do you use?
Pinch Grip

What kind of cutting motion do you use?
Dicing

Where do you store them?
 Drawer 

Have you ever oiled a handle?
 No 

What kind of cutting board(s) do you use?
 Will use bamboo (still didn't check what would be better)

For edge maintenance, do you use a strop, honing rod, pull through/other, or nothing?
 Rod 

Have they ever been sharpened?
 Yes 

What is your budget?
120$-150$ including shipping to Israel 

What do you cook and how often?
 2-3 times in a week / vegetables, meat, Not fish 

Special requests(Country of origin/type of wood/etc)?
 Shipping to Israel


----------



## chinacats (Feb 19, 2013)

Are you cool with a carbon knife (that can rust if not cared for properly) or would you really prefer stainless or semi-stainless? Also, are you convinced the length you want? I ask because J-blades tend to feel a bit smaller in size due to weight/balance so maybe a 240?

Cheers


----------



## mhlee (Feb 19, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Are you cool with a carbon knife (that can rust if not cared for properly) or would you really prefer stainless or semi-stainless? Also, are you convinced the length you want? I ask because J-blades tend to feel a bit smaller in size due to weight/balance so maybe a 240?
> 
> Cheers



+1


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 19, 2013)

Pashok said:


> Hi Chuck,
> Honestly this is my first "Pro" knife.
> I want to buy a Chef knife to work with in my kitchen.
> I saw that the stainless i better than carbon and need less care. but my budget is about 130$-150$ including shipping to Israel.
> ...





I wouldn't call stainless better than carbon in general. There's just way too many variables. It all depends on the maker and the heat treatment of the steel. I wouldn't lock out carbon just yet, it barely requires "extra care" over stainless. Just wipe it dry. That's it. I don't leave my stainless knives wet either, so it's really the same thing for me. There's even Carbon blades wrapped in stainless steel like the Hiromoto Aogami Super Steel seen here http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/TenmiJyurakuSeries.html a 240mm gyuto might be something to consider.

By "cutting motion" we don't mean shapes like dice or julienne, it's the motion you use to create the cuts like chopping, push cutting, slicing, rocking and walking. Which do you use most?

If you are going to store your new knives in a drawer, please make sure to cover them with a saya (wooden sheath) in order to protect them from damage. A lot of times your knife may come with one or you can add a saya at the time of purchase.

How do you plan to sharpen your new knife? If you say with a waterstone then you are correct. A rod doesn't sharpen a knife and a pull through device can ruin your blade. A cheap King 1k/6k combination stone may be all you need to get you started.

Also, forget about the bamboo boards. They are simply terrible for your knife.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Where do you store them?
> Drawer



if you store them in a drawer i'd like you to add a sheath / edge guard / knife safe so the edge does not get damaged by banging around in a drawer.

=D


----------



## Pashok (Feb 19, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Are you cool with a carbon knife (that can rust if not cared for properly) or would you really prefer stainless or semi-stainless? Also, are you convinced the length you want? I ask because J-blades tend to feel a bit smaller in size due to weight/balance so maybe a 240?
> 
> Cheers


240mm is good as well.
Thanks


----------



## Pashok (Feb 19, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I wouldn't call stainless better than carbon in general. There's just way too many variables. It all depends on the maker and the heat treatment of the steel. I wouldn't lock out carbon just yet, it barely requires "extra care" over stainless. Just wipe it dry. That's it. I don't leave my stainless knives wet either, so it's really the same thing for me. There's even Carbon blades wrapped in stainless steel like the Hiromoto Aogami Super Steel seen here http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/TenmiJyurakuSeries.html a 240mm gyuto might be something to consider.
> 
> By "cutting motion" we don't mean shapes like dice or julienne, it's the motion you use to create the cuts like chopping, push cutting, slicing, rocking and walking. Which do you use most?
> 
> ...



Hi,
My mistake the "cutting motion" is slicing.
Hiromoto Aogami Super Steel looks good.
Do you know where i can buy a board for this and waterstone?


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 19, 2013)

dave martell's site at japaneseknifesharpening or jon broida's at japaneseknifeimports for stones......


----------

